# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kehä I:n linjastotarkastelu

## ettäjaa

HSL on aloittamassa uutta "linjastotarkastelua" Kehä I:n akselilla. Toistaiseksi blogissa (linkki) on vain yksi postaus, jossa kerrotaan suunnittelun alkavan. Mukana on myös liikkumiskysely, joka on auki 13.11. asti. Suunnittelualueeseen kuuluu Kehä I:n ympäristö ja mukana ovat linjat 54, 523 (ks. Tapiolan ja Leppävaaran linjastosuunnitelma), 553 sekä 553K. Liikkumiskyselyssä on mukana myös linjat 561 ja 562. Liikkumiskyselyn tuloksia voi odottaa marras-joulukuussa.

----------

